# How many speakers?



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

Some of the other posts about speakers got me thinking about my spread. I currently have 720 sillosocks and one E caller with 4 speakers. I have 100 feet of speaker wire on each of my speakers so I can spread them out where I want them in the spread. With this number of decoys do you guys think another e caller is needed or would make a huge difference? I was thinking that as long as I can spread the speakers out that I dont need another E caller but I guy I hunt with disagrees and thinks I NEED more sounds with 720 decoys. Opinions?


----------



## mjschuette (Feb 24, 2005)

i think u should be ok with the 4 speakers. more may be better on some days, for windy days or high migraters when u just need to be loud. but u will still need to be able to turn it down the closer they get.


----------



## PA Snow Hunter (May 18, 2011)

You dont NEED more, but it would help i think. When we went from 4 to 8 speakers, we had a marked difference in how they work, and again when we went to 3 units and 12 speakers. But 4 should be fine, and 100 feet on each speaker is way more than enough. Ours are half 25 feet and half 50 feet. Good luck to ya, sounds like a good rig.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I would suggest getting another e-caller to cover the entire spread. Put one ecaller in back and one in front.


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

Everyone that I have hunted with outside of my spread that consistently puts up numbers has more than one ecaller. Not saying people with one caller are not successful, but I have noticed a difference for me as well.

The great thing about 2 systems is you can have 2 different sounds going at one time to give your spread different sounds. The more you can spread the sound around the better. The extra ecaller is a minor expense compared to other things in a snow goose spread. My 2 cents. I have 3 ecallers and have hunted with up to 5 before.


----------



## Decoyin Drake (Feb 21, 2006)

I run 8 speakers almost always. Moderate to low volume with feeding sounds on one 4 speaker system and aggressive calling sounds on the other. I also cross systems so you have both sounds throughout the spread. Speaker wires consist of [email protected] 15' 2 @ 30' 2 @ 60' [email protected] 75' [email protected] 100'


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

If you are going to have long speaker wires remember to use very heavy wire on them. They take more power from the battery and have less volume .


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I run a two speaker unit on the dwonwind part of the spread running a lot of individual sounds on low volume and a four speaker unit on the upwind side by the blinds and flyers on a higher volume with a lot of noise and feeding sounds. When I went to this system it seemed to make a difference in getting the birds lower downwind and sailing in towards the noise.


----------

